
LÖVE - a 2D game engine for rapid game development in Lua - teej
http://love2d.org/?teej
======
cmos
Definitely points for 'cuteness'. I like sites like this that have
personality.. In their FAQ: "Actually, it's more like a framework or library,
but "engine" sells much better. So we lie."

~~~
PieSquared
Also: _What is up with the umlaut in LÖVE?

We can't really say that we're making love, now can we? Plus, adding an umlaut
makes anything awesome, just look at Motörhead._

Edit: simultaneous post with nuclear_eclipse... hahah.

------
erik
Not to be confused with LOVE, a procedurally generated indie MMO game that is
under development:

<http://www.quelsolaar.com/love/index.html>

------
nuclear_eclipse
I löve working with Lua, and have used it two of my gaming projects before to
good effect when handling character AI and item/world scripting. I would be
_greatly_ interested in seeing LÖVE extended to add support for 3D gaming
projects, perhaps even if as simple as adding a simplified FBX model/rendering
wrapper, a là .Net/Xna.

------
jamongkad
Don't want to sound like I'm trolling already. But what advantages does this
framework have over something like Pyglet?

~~~
euccastro
For one thing, I guess if you prefer Lua to Python, this would interest you.

(BTW, I guess Pygame would be a closer equivalent.)

~~~
jamongkad
Ah I think it's more like Cocos2d then.

------
electromagnetic
I've always been interested in game development, I just have much more
important things on my plate at the moment and in my free time I have projects
I have a bigger desire to complete.

Edit: There's many things I would like to learn, however most are much more
physical things. I'd love to learn things like carpentry or metal casting,
things that interest me on a fundamental level. I'm already into electrics so
I suppose my interests are going back by the technological leap!

------
jcromartie
I've developed something like this myself, but it didn't get this much polish.
Lua is a great asset when it comes to being able to reload your game's code as
it runs.

------
justindz
I just ran across this yesterday. I've always been interested in creating 2D
RPGs and Lua looks interesting, so this is on my list to explore.

------
curiousgeorge
Have used this before. Very nice project.

